# Weekly competition 2011-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U R2 F' U2 F' R' F U2
*2. *F2 R F' R F' U R' U'
*3. *F R' F R' U' R U' R' F U'
*4. *R' F' U F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F'
*5. *F2 R' F' R' F2 U F' R F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 U' R' D' F L R2 B2 D B L R2 B2 D2 L' F' L2
*2. *F L' R U2 B U' F' R' U2 F' R U' R D2 L' F2 D U
*3. *F2 R2 U F' R B F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R F2 D2 U2 F'
*4. *U2 L D2 L' F L' B' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B' L2 U' F2 D'
*5. *R2 F D2 R B' L' F' D' U2 B2 U2 B' R B' R' D' F' U

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Uw' B D B' F2 D2 Fw Rw U' Fw2 Rw2 R' B D2 Uw' B' Fw' F' Uw2 L2 U Rw Fw2 D Uw B L Rw' D' Uw2 F D' Uw B2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw' U
*2. *Rw B Fw' U2 B2 D R U Rw2 F' R Fw2 U Rw' B F U Fw F' U Rw' D Fw2 U2 Fw' R2 B' Fw2 L' Rw' F D Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 D2 Uw U2 F2
*3. *Rw' R' U' Fw2 F' D' B F' Uw2 U Fw L U Fw D R' B' D L' Rw' R' Uw2 R2 F' L2 Rw' Uw Fw F2 L2 Rw2 D2 R2 Fw2 D2 Uw' R2 Fw R' F
*4. *B2 Fw Rw' Fw Rw2 R B2 F' U2 B2 F2 L U L Rw2 U2 L2 B2 Uw F' R2 Uw2 Rw R D Fw2 U' L' Rw2 R2 U2 R' U' Rw B' L' B' R2 D U
*5. *Rw' Fw F' L2 Fw' L B Uw' F D2 Fw D R' D U2 L' B' F Uw2 B2 D2 Fw' L Fw F' Uw Fw2 L2 D Fw' L' Uw F2 Uw2 L2 Uw F' U2 R2 B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Bw D' Bw' U' Bw Fw R2 D' Fw' R2 Uw Lw2 D' Fw U' B2 Fw F' Uw2 F Rw' B Rw B' Rw2 Uw' Lw' Dw2 B2 Dw' Lw2 D2 Dw2 L Dw Uw Fw2 D Rw2 R2 Fw2 Dw Uw L U2 Lw2 R2 D2 F D2 F' Uw2 B' Bw' Rw B2 L' B' D2
*2. *Bw2 Fw2 L2 F2 Lw2 R2 U2 Lw Dw2 Fw Lw Rw B2 Lw' B L' Fw' U2 B Lw' Rw R2 Uw2 Bw L Lw2 Dw Lw' Rw2 F2 Uw' B' Dw' Bw' Rw F2 L D2 U Lw' Fw' R Bw Fw' F D' Bw' Uw' Bw2 F2 L' F' L R B2 F' D' L' B Rw
*3. *B Dw Rw2 R2 B' D2 U2 Bw' Uw' Lw2 R2 Dw' U Rw2 D2 Bw2 Uw' Fw Dw' R' D2 U2 L Lw2 Dw Uw2 Rw Uw F2 Uw' B' Bw Fw2 F' D2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 F L U Lw' Fw L Uw U Rw B Lw' Uw2 Lw' Rw R' Dw Rw' Bw' Dw' Lw2 Dw Fw'
*4. *F' Lw' Bw2 Lw' B' Lw2 R' B Dw Rw R B2 L2 R2 D2 Uw' B' Dw' Fw D Dw2 U2 Fw D' F D2 Fw' F Dw Uw Lw' R' Fw' U2 B Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 F U Lw2 U L2 Dw' R' F' R2 Fw' D' Bw F' D2 B Lw2 Uw' Bw
*5. *Lw Fw2 U L2 B' Rw Uw Lw F2 Uw2 U Bw' L2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' R B' Lw Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw Rw B2 Fw2 Lw' B Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw Uw Rw B Bw' Lw' R' Fw Lw Rw2 R' Uw' R2 D' Uw2 Lw Uw2 Lw Fw U2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L F2 2D' U2 3F 2L R U2 2L2 2D' B2 R2 2U' B' F D 2D' R 3F' 2F' 2L2 B 2L' F2 3U2 U' R U' 3R2 3F 2F2 2U' L 3R' 2B D2 U' B2 2L2 2R2 2D2 U2 3R2 2D U2 2R 2B U2 F' 2L' B 3U' F U2 3R 2U' 3F2 F2 2L' U 2F2 L' 3R' R' 2B 3F' 2F2 2R F' 2R 3F D' 2F D2 2U L2 3R' B L2 B
*2. *L' B' 2R R F2 D' 2D' 2U 2L R2 B' F2 2U 3F2 2D 3U2 2U' 3R' F2 L2 3R2 F2 2R R' D2 2D 2B2 2L' D2 2D 2U L 2R2 2B U R2 D' F' 2L F2 2L2 R2 U 2F2 2L 2R' U 2L' D2 2B D B' 3F 2L B2 2B 2D' F' 3U2 3R R' 2U' 2B2 D' L 2D' 2L' U2 2B D U L2 R' D' 2D' 2U' U2 F2 3R R
*3. *2B2 3F 2L 3R 3U' 2L' B 2B 2R2 D 2B F2 L 2B 3F' D 2D' 2U2 B2 2B' 3F' F D' U2 2L R' F2 2D' R2 2D2 2U 2L 2U' 2F2 2L' 3R' B2 2R 3F' 2F' 2U2 2B2 2U' 2L' 2D 2L R' 3U2 U B2 R2 D' 2U U 2B' 3R' B 3F 2F2 R 3F' 2F2 2U' 2F' 2L U2 F 3R' R2 B2 2B' 3F 3U 2F2 2L' 3U' U2 2F' 2L D2
*4. *L' B' U' B 2D 2R2 D' 2B2 3F' D' 3U2 U 2L2 3R' D' F' D' 2U' U R2 3U 3F' 2F' D2 2D' U 3F2 L2 R' 2D B 3F 3R 2R 2F 2U F R2 D' 3R 2F' R2 D2 2D2 2F' 3R2 2F' 2D2 L' 3F2 L2 2R' 3U 3F 2U2 B2 D 2D 2U2 U2 2B2 3R2 2B' 2F2 U 2F2 L' 2L' 3R' 2B2 2R2 2D2 U' B' F2 2U 3R' F' 3U U
*5. *D2 L' 2D2 R2 2F2 L' 2U2 R2 3U' F R 2D' U L2 2F2 3U' 2U2 2B 2L2 R2 3F' 2U2 U L' 3R 3U' B' 3F2 2F 2L F 3R' R' 2B' D 2L' 2R' 3F D 2D2 3F 2F 3R U' 3F 2F2 L2 F' 3R2 D' U' 2L 3R 2D' 2B 2D 3R 2R R' D 2B' 3U2 R2 3F2 2R 2D2 2U2 U2 2L' 2R' U' 3F' L' 3R' 2F 2L2 2B' 2L2 3U' B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U2 3R2 3B' 3U 2R' 2D 2L2 2R R 2D' 3L2 D' 3F 2F2 L' 3D2 R 2D' 2B' 2L' 3B' 3D 2B' 3R' F' U' R' 3F L' 2B' 3B' L2 3F2 2F2 3R 3D' R' F 3L2 D' 2D 3U2 3F' 3U2 3F2 2D' U 2R U L B' 2B' 3F' D 3D' 3U2 U R2 2F D 3U B 2F2 D' 2D 3B L2 2L 3R 3B 3L 3D 3B' 2D2 2F2 3R2 R' 2F 2D' 3U2 3L 2R 3F 2U 3B 3U' L 3L2 3R2 R' 3U 3F 3U2 U' L2 2L2 3R 2D2 B 2L'
*2. *3R' 2R' F2 2U2 R' 3B' U 3B' D 3D2 2U F 3D2 U B' 2D' 3R' 3B' 3D' 3L' 3D' 3L2 2R2 2B2 F2 U2 B 3U' 2R D2 3R' 3F 3L F' 3D2 B2 L' 3R R' 2B2 2L' 3L 2D2 B' 3B' 2F2 L' 2R F 2L2 2R' 2F' U' 2F F2 2D' F' D B 2B2 L2 2R D' 3D' 2L 3L2 2D' 2L U' 2B 3F R2 D' 2U' F' 2D2 2R2 2D' 3L2 3R2 2F2 3R2 2B' 2U 2L' 3L2 R D2 3D' 2L 2R' 2U2 3R 2D2 3U2 L2 B' R2 B L2
*3. *3B 3F2 F 2D 3L2 F2 3U' R2 3B 2L R 3U' L B 3L2 F2 2L 3L 3R' 2U2 L' 3L' 2U2 L U2 L2 2L2 3R' 3U' B2 3U' U' 3B2 3U2 R2 D' L2 2L' B' L 3R' D2 2L' 2R' R' F L 3R' R D' 2D2 3U' 2U2 B' 2D2 U2 2L' 3L 3R F 3R F 2L 3R 3F2 3L F2 2U B' F 2L' 3R' U F' D2 2F' F 2L B R' 2F 3L 3B2 2D2 2L' 2R' 3U 2R' F2 D 2D 3B F2 2L 2F 2L' 3R2 U' L 3R
*4. *3F 3L2 B' 2U' 3R U2 2F' 3L2 D' 2F' 3L R2 2F D 3D U' 3B' 2R2 D' L2 2L2 3R2 2B' 3R' 3U 3R 2B 3D' 2R' B2 2L 2R2 B' F 2L2 3F2 3R 2R2 2D 3D' 2U 2F' F' D 2D2 3B2 2L2 D 2D 3U 3B 2L2 2B 3F' D' 2D2 3R 3F 2F2 U L2 D2 2L2 3U' 2U2 2F' 2D' 2F 3R2 R2 2D U B' 2U2 3B' U2 3B' 3U L' 3D R 2F U' 2L' 3B2 2F' F2 L 2L' 3L2 3B 3F 3U2 R2 F R' 2B 3L' 3F' 2L'
*5. *2F' D F' D' 3D 2U2 2L2 R D2 3R2 2R2 3F2 D2 3F2 2U' 3L' R2 2D2 3L' 3U' 2U 3F' D B2 2R2 2D U 2B 3D2 L 2L 3R2 2F2 2L2 B2 2F R' 2D2 U2 2R2 D' 2F2 3D U 3B' D2 L 2L 3L' 3R 3D R2 U2 3F' F' D U' 3B 2F2 2U2 B' 3L' 2U' F 3L 3F F 3D2 2R' F L' 3R2 3F' L2 2B2 3B2 D 2D 2U' 2B 3D2 L 2R 3B U' F' 2U R' 2D U2 B2 2F2 L2 D' R 3U 2U L' B U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' F' R' U R F' U2 R2
*2. *U' F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F'
*3. *F' U F' U2 F2 U' F2 R' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R D L' D' L F D2 U' B L2 R' D L U' B2 L R2
*2. *L2 F U F L' D R2 U B2 U L' B D' U2 B L2 D' U
*3. *D' L' B' L R U2 L F2 L D' L2 D B2 L' D U' R' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D B Rw Uw' U' Rw R2 Fw U2 B2 F Rw' R2 B' D2 U B Fw' L2 B2 Rw2 R F D U2 L2 Rw F Uw' L2 R2 Fw Rw' D' B2 Fw L2 Rw2 R
*2. *Uw' B D2 F Uw B2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U L' R2 B' Fw' Rw R2 D' L2 U2 L' U' F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 Rw B' R D' U' R2 B R F R' D B' F'
*3. *L' Rw' Uw' Fw2 D Uw2 B' Fw' F2 D2 B' R Fw2 F2 D R U F2 D' B2 D L Rw R' Fw Uw2 U' Rw' B F2 Rw' R B2 F D Uw2 U Rw2 F Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 U Rw2 Fw U2 L Lw2 Uw' Lw B2 Bw L' B Fw2 Uw' F Uw2 R' Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 Fw Lw Dw' U B Dw' B' Fw L R2 D' Dw2 L Lw' R2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw2 D Rw' D2 Lw2 U' Bw D2 L2 Lw' U2 F Rw' Uw2 Rw F2
*2. *Rw' D' Bw F L2 B Bw2 Rw' Bw R' B2 F' D' Dw' U' Rw' R F2 Dw' L Dw2 Uw' U B2 Uw2 Bw' F R F2 Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw B F2 Uw L2 Lw Bw2 Dw2 Uw U2 F2 D2 Dw Uw2 R F2 R' Uw R2 B Fw2 F' R Dw F2 Dw2 Lw2
*3. *Dw2 B2 Dw2 U Bw2 Lw' Fw2 R' Fw' L' Dw' R F' D' Bw R Bw' D' Uw' L2 U L Bw2 U Lw B' Dw' Uw U2 L Lw B' Fw Rw R D L B' Fw R D' Dw' Lw' D R' F2 Dw2 B F Lw' Dw Fw' U' Bw' U' B Uw Rw' D2 F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2L2 2R' D 2D' 3U' 3R' U 2R' 2D 2U' R 3F' 2F2 3R2 2U' F2 R2 2D2 U B' 2B' F' 2D 2U' R2 D B2 R2 3F' 3R' 2D' 2B' 2L R' 2D2 3U2 U 2R 2B2 2L' 2R' 2U' F' L2 U 2L F2 D2 B2 F2 3R2 D 2D' 2F2 2L 3F 3R' 2B2 D 2F D' 3F F D' U2 3F 2D U2 2R' 3U2 L' 2R' R' 3F' L' R2 3U' L2 B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' 2R2 F 2R' R2 3U2 2U' 3L' 3D' B2 3L' R 2F' F 3D' U' 3R2 2F' 3D2 3F' D2 3B' 2F' 2L 2R' R2 2D 2U2 2F 3R2 B 3L' 2R' B 2R B2 3R2 2R' 2F2 2D 2R D' 2D 3D2 3B' 2U U' B' 2U' 2L 2D2 3R' D' 3D 3F2 D 3D 3B' D2 3D' L' U2 3F2 3L' 2F' 3D 3L2 U B 2B2 3F 2D2 2R' F2 3U' 2U2 U' 3L 3U2 2B 3B' 2F2 R B 2B' F' 2U 2F F 3D 3L' 2D' 2F2 F R' F' 2R' 2U2 2F' L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L R F2 R2 D R2 B' L' U2 B D' L' B L B2 F D'
*2. *U R' B U' F' L2 U' L' F L' B' D B' R2 B' L2 D2 R
*3. *F' D2 B L D2 R F' D' L' F2 R' U R' F' L U'
*4. *L D2 L2 R2 F U' B2 D L2 F2 R' F' L2 U' F D' L' U'
*5. *L' R' F L D R2 B D' U2 F2 R U F D L2 F' L2
*6. *U2 L' B D' F' R' B2 L2 F D' B2 R2 U' L F' D L2 F2
*7. *D' U2 L F R' D' U' L' D' L2 B' R2 D L2 D R D' U'
*8. *D R2 U B' D2 F' D L D2 B R2 D2 B' D B' F D' U2
*9. *L R2 F' D L R F2 D' F' L2 D L' U2 L2 D U2
*10. *L2 R2 B F2 D' R D F L2 F2 U B2 R' D' L' U' R2 U
*11. *F L D R' U2 F2 D2 F' D' B F L B2 R' B L2 U2 R'
*12. *F L' D U2 F' U2 L F' D' U2 R B' R D' B' U' R
*13. *B2 U L B R' U R B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' D' L' D L' R2
*14. *R2 F D' B' L2 B' L2 B' R2 D R2 D' R D2 F D2 L'
*15. *U R B2 D' B' F L D L' R' D' R' D' L' U F R2
*16. *L F' L2 D' L2 R B' L2 R2 B' F2 R2 U' F L D' B U'
*17. *B2 U' R B' F2 L B U' B2 U' L' B' L R' D R B U'
*18. *B2 D2 L2 R' U' F' R2 B' F L R F2 L D R2 B U2 F2
*19. *U2 B2 L2 U' R B L2 D2 L2 F2 R D U2 F' L2 R D R
*20. *R2 B' D2 L2 B D R U R U2 B2 U2 L B' U F U' L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 L R' D' L2 B L2 B' F2 R B2 U F' U R D2 R U
*2. *R2 U2 B D2 B2 F' L' R' U2 F R2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U'
*3. *B2 F' D2 L2 D2 L R2 U2 R2 B' R' U2 R2 F' L' D' B'
*4. *R F2 U2 L D2 U2 B R' D B' D2 F' L2 R U' B' R' U
*5. *R' U2 B F D' B D2 B L U2 B' U B2 L' U2 B' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F L U2 B2 R' F2 U B U2 F U B' F' R2 F2 U2 L2
*2. *L' R' B' U' B2 F' R U2 F L2 D2 L2 F D R D' L
*3. *L' R' B' U B U' L2 D F L2 R' B2 U2 R' B D F2
*4. *R D' U F R F2 D2 B2 U' R B2 U2 L D R2 F2 L2
*5. *L U F L' F U F' D' L' B2 R B2 D2 R F' L2 U R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' D' B2 D2 L R' D R2 D2 U R U' L R' B2 D'
*2. *L' F2 D B2 F R B2 D F D2 B2 F' D F D' R' D' R
*3. *U' B2 U2 R2 U' L R F' R' F2 L' D L2 U R D' F U
*4. *F R' U2 B D2 F U R F' D B F2 R D' U' R' F U'
*5. *B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L F' U2 F' U' F2 D2 L2 B' R B' R' F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' L D2 F L2 B' R' B2 R B2 D2 F' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R F U' R' U' F2 R2
*3. *D B2 R' F' R' F' R B2 F L' U2 L2 B' L D' R2 B U'
*4. *R2 Fw' D Fw2 U2 B F' L2 R2 D' Uw2 Fw2 U' B2 Fw F' L2 Fw D' Rw2 F' D' F Rw Uw U' Fw2 Uw' U' R' B Rw2 Uw' F L' R U' R' D R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R U' R2 F' R F2 R' U'
*3. *B2 R2 F U2 R F D R' F2 U B U L2 F' U' B F' U'
*4. *Fw Uw2 U' L2 B2 Fw2 D U Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw U2 B2 Fw' Rw' B Fw' F2 L' Rw Fw' Rw R' Fw Uw Fw2 D' Rw R2 Fw R2 B F' L' U2 F2 D' Uw2
*5. *L' Fw' D' U2 Bw' F' L' Lw2 Rw2 R Uw' L' Lw' Rw' R2 Dw Uw' Lw' Rw Dw2 U2 L2 Uw2 R B Bw' R2 F R2 Dw Bw2 Lw B Bw D Rw' D2 F D2 Lw Rw' Bw2 D' U' L2 U2 Rw' R' B' D2 L Uw2 B' Bw D F2 R2 D2 U R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=6,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U R' B U' B' L' B' l' b u'
*2. *L' R U' B U B' U L l' r b u
*3. *U B' L B' L U' B L' B l' r' b
*4. *B U B' U R' U' L l b' u
*5. *B' L R' L' B' R U l'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (-3,0) (-2,5) (4,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (1,2) (-3,0) (0,2) (-5,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,0) (5,0) (-2,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,0)
*2. *(1,-4) (-3,-3) (3,2) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,3) (-2,0) (4,5) (0,3) (-3,0) (-5,1) (6,2) (2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-1,0)
*3. *(0,-1) (4,6) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (-2,1) (6,3) (5,5) (6,0) (4,3) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (5,3) (-3,1) (-4,0) (-3,0) (4,0) (0,4) (-2,1) (-4,0) (4,3) (-2,0) (2,0) (2,3) (0,0)
*5. *(-2,0) (0,3) (0,5) (3,3) (-4,5) (-5,0) (1,0) (-1,0) (1,0) (2,2) (-4,2) (-4,2) (6,0) (-5,0) (6,5) (-1,0) (0,1)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B' R F' L R B R' B' L B' F R F' R F' B' L' R L' B' R B' L' R
*2. *L R F R B F L R' B F B' F R' L' B' L B' F' R' L' F' R B' R' F'
*3. *R' B' R' F' B R' L' B F R' F' L' B' L R' L' R' B L F L' B' F' L' R'
*4. *F' L' R L' R B R B F' R' B' F' L' R L F R L F L' R B' L' B' F'
*5. *L' B' L F B L' R' F' B R L B R' B R' F' R B L' B R' L' B' R' L'


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 4, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.52 4.28 4.17 (3.61) (6.10) => 4.32
Comment: Pi EGs on 1st, 3rd, and 4th 

*3x3:* 14.79 (14.50) 14.86 14.69 (15.34) => 14.78

*4x4:* (59.42) 1:03.89 (1:05.33) 1:01.34 1:01.43 => 1:02.22

*5x5:* (2:57.02) 2:40.91 2:41.30 (2:36.75) 2:46.12 => 2:42.78 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 18.32 => 18.32

*3x3 OH:* 39.47 (31.07) (39.68) 34.86 35.02 => 36.45

*2-4 Relay:* 1:25.33

*2-5 Relay:* 4:26.28

*Magic:* 1.30 (1.23) 1.26 1.28 (DNF) => 1.28

*Master Magic:* 2.79 2.76 (3.61) 2.84 (2.72) => 2.80

*Clock:* 14.45 (18.93) 13.80 (13.35) 13.76 => 14.00

*Megaminx:* 2:00.35 (1:56.50) 2:09.88 (2:12.89) 2:11.29 => 2:07.17

*Pyraminx:* 8.01 7.69 (8.39) 7.98 (6.08) => 7.89

*Square-1:* 38.82 37.59 (41.94) 38.74 (35.95) => 38.38


----------



## coinman (Feb 4, 2011)

2x2x2. 10.27 (24.53) 8.33 (7.33) 9.91 = 9.50
I just wanted to be the first one to post a V-cube 2x2 avg


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 5, 2011)

2x2: 2.65, 3.88, 3.57, 2.83, 2.88 = 3.09
3x3: 8.39, 11.99, 8.61, 10.21, 10.24 = 9.68
4x4: 46.99, 52.54, 49.71, 45.52, 48.36 = 48.35
5x5: 1:39.16, 1:29.92, 1:34.59, 1:34.50, 1:37.66 = 1:35.58
6x6: 2:42.89, 2:42.88, 2:42.31, 3:03.77, 2:49.15 = 2:44.97
7x7: 4:43.85, 4:38.18, 4:22.74, 4:56.26, 5:02.33 = 4:46.10
2x2 BLD: 11.24+, 15.84+, DNF(12.36) = 11.24
3x3 BLD: 1:28.53, 1:49.87, DNF(1:31.89) = 1:28.53
4x4 BLD: 7:22.44
5x5 BLD: 17:27.49
Multi BLD: 4/4 13:43
3x3 OH: 21.18, 24.03, 20.02, 18.35, 17.62 = 19.85
3x3 WF: 1:36.87, 1:21.22, 1:55.84, 1:30.18, 1:43.36 = 1:36.80
3x3 MTS: 49.88, 53.40, 51.52, 1:14.00, 55.61 = 53.51
2-4 relay: 1:03.23
2-5 relay: 2:32.60
Magic: 1.21, 1.21, 1.33, 1.21, 3.19+ = 1.25
Master Magic: 3.56, 3.40, 4.20, 4.25, 3.94 = 3.90
Clock: 9.78, 9.96, 9.80, 9.40, 9.92 = 9.83
Megaminx: 50.25, 50.70, 53.76, 52.93, 57.85 = 52.46
Pyraminx: 6.35, 4.44, 5.21, 3.79, 2.41 = 4.48
Square-1: 19.77, 18.89, 25.30, 20.33, 23.38 = 21.16

FMC: 36



Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' L D2 F L2 B' R' B2 R B2 D2 F' R'
Solution: L' U F' B D B' U2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 L' R F' R' B2 R F R' B' D2 B' L D B' L2 B L' B' U' L U B L (36)

2x2x2: L' U F' B D B' U2 (7)
2x2x3: D L2 D B2 D' B2 (13)
F2L3: L' . B D2 B' L D (19)
Leave 3 corners: B' L2 B L' B' U' L U B (28)
AUF: L (29)
Insert at . : R F' R' B2 R F R' B2 (37)
One move cancles..

meh solve..


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.61, 8.25, (9.41), 7.86, (6.23) = *7.57*
*3x3:* 14.46, (21.11), 17.23, 14.45, (13.65) = *15.38*
*4x4:* 1:25.25, (1:54.55), 1:15.25, 1:08.66, (1:05.86) = *1:16.39*
*5x5:* 2:36.16, 2:38.65, (2:21.08), 2:40.40, (2:55.48) = *2:38.41*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:36.10*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:20.41*
*3x3 OH:* (25.55), 28.58, 27.56, 27.24, (30.78) = *27.79*
*Pyraminx:* 9.57, (13.51), 11.33, 10.40, (7.51) = *10.43 *

*2x2 BLD:* 34.91, 24.94, DNF = *24.94*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:17.18 = *1:17.18*
_Comment: At least I didn't completely DNF._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 5:59.95 = *5:59.95* 
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, 16:09.91, 11:46.18 = *11:46.18* 
_Comment: Pb, using my new xcenter lettering scheme of course. _
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 8/11 in 28:59.28 = *5 points*


----------



## tx789 (Feb 5, 2011)

2x2 
(5.91) 10.71 (15.43) 9.11 12.15 = 10.66 average

3x3
42.97 (DNF) (30.33) 57.44 43.78 = 48.06 Bad avg

4x4
2:51.11 2:30.15 (DNF) 2:34.78 (2:16.78) = 2:38.68 good avg

5x5
(4:31.65) 5:26.18 5:06.65 4:47.46 5:23.16 = 5:05.76 good avg

Pyraminx
11.61 (26.56) (10.25) 13.15 11.90 = 12.22 good

Square 1
(2:08.16) (DNF) 4:26.93 3:45.33 3:17.63 = 3:36.63 not to bad I don't know parity

2x2-4x4
2:59.88 very good

2x2-5x5 bad
9:39.22

3x3 OH
1:46.00 (1:17.02) 2:03.63 (2:15.90) 1:50.58 = 1:53.40 1:17.02 is a PB bad very good single


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 5, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (5.90), 7.76, 10.55, (15.84), 9.01 = 9.11 avg5 

*3x3x3:* 20.12, 21.06, (26.06), 20.27, (19.86) = 20.48 avg5

*4x4x4:* (1:18.86), 1:28.04, 1:28.90, (1:31.99), 1:28.68 = 1:28.54 avg5

*5x5x5:* 3:32.36, 3:32.51, 3:34.97, (3:18.01), (3:35.76) = 3:33.28 avg5


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2011)

2x2x2 BLD- DNF, 27.88, DNF
2x2x2- 5.76, 4.54, 5.33, 5.82, 4.98
3x3x3- 14.32, 14.79, 13.15, 14.50, 13.01
3x3x3 OH- 22.29, 21.26, 20.96, 22.08, 25.61
Pyraminx- 10.22, 12.02, 10.72, 17.44, 10.06
4x4x4- 1:13.12, 1:02.76, 59.55, 55.31, 57.07
5x5x5- 2:05.30, 1:57.04, 2:15.94, 2:05.75, 2:05.53
2-5 Relay- 3:28.82
2-4 Relay- 1:28.96
3x3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF, 3:42.58
Clock- 21.07, 18.13, 17.78, 19.61, 18.72
7x7x7- 7:41.26, 7:16.93, 7:40.50, 7:16.38, 7:13.53
FMC- DNF
MultiBLD- 7/7 52:19.10 7 Points
MTS- 1:45.28, 2:03.44, 1:34.10, 1:43.97, 1:46.33
Magic- 2.82, 2.84, 2.41, 2.39, 4.29
lolmagic


----------



## y235 (Feb 5, 2011)

*3X3: 40.23, 34.05, 29.32, DNF(1.49), 36.91 = 37.06
sq1:*
*pyraminx:*


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Feb 5, 2011)

2x2:4.20, 5.65, (4.10), 4.73, (5.66)=4.86
3x3: (11.96), 15.30, 17.26, 13.66, (22.97)=15.41
avg is sucks


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 5, 2011)

*2x2:* (7.92), 5.38, 7.68, (4.83), 6.83 = 6.63 (I had OLL skip on the four  )
*3x3:* (23.61), 19.98, 21.07, (17.21), 21.70 = 20.92


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 5, 2011)

*3x3 *: (14.42), 10.30, 11.20, (9.15), 9.86 = 10.46

*2x2* : (6.28+), 4.92, 4.51, 4.27, (3.23) = 4.57

*3x3 OH* : 19.84, (22.60), 21.69, (16.21), 21.05 = 20.86
My hand was starting to cramp.

*5x5* : 1:32.52, 1:26.13, 1:36.90, (1:40.98), (1:19.71) = 1:31.85

*3x3 BLD* : 1:51.18, DNF(1:56.68), 1:27.81 = 1:27.81
I really failed the first 2.

*7x7* : (7:18.49), 6:58.63, 7:16.51, (6:11.12), 6:16.37 = 6:50.50

*4x4* : (54.04), 48.98, 43.10, (37.98), 39.07 = 43.72
PLL skip on the last solve.

*2x2 BLD* : 24.34+, 1:02.27, 25.90 = 24.34


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 5, 2011)

2x2: 6.41, 6.84, (7.56), 5.55, (3.90) = *6.27*
3x3: (14.22), 16.46, 16.44, (22.08), 17.65 = *16.85*
4x4: (1:25.91), 1:16.77, 1:08.65, 1:22.46, (1:00.09) = *1:15.96*
5x5: 2:30.94, (2:39.18), 2:37.93, 2:32.30, (2:17.21) = *2:33.72*
3x3 OH: 38.06, 32.88, (42.46), (32.22), 33.83 = *34.92*
2-3-4: *1:40.50*
2-3-4-5: *4:00.33*
Magic: 2.53, 2.91, 2.16, (3.22), (2.13) = *2.53*
Megaminx: 2:14.18, 2:19.40, (2:04.69), 2:08.00, (2:19.83) = *2:13.86*
Pyraminx: (12.77), 9.75, 9.11, 12.56, (8.00) = *10.47*


----------



## Xishem (Feb 5, 2011)

2x2: (5.30), 9.01, 10.03(+2), (13.51), 6.41 = *8.48*
3x3: 24.54, 26.49, 25.38, (23.92), (28.28) = *25.47*

2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Just kinda jumped into this having never done it before. Did better than I thought I would (times wise, obviously ).

3x3BLD: 11:16.11, DNF(8:22.60), DNF(7:26.29) = *11:16.11*
Off by an A perm on 2nd, and a lot on 3rd; definitely a memo mistake, though, and not execution (would have been a PB).

Multiblind: *2/3 in 25:59.35*
This was my first multiblind attempt, and I am so pumped that I did so well! The first cube was only off by one edge swap and one corner swap. I apparently forgot to shoot to the very last edge target ):. Still, very happy about this.

3x3OH: My computer glitched and I lost my times. My average was 52.XX = *52.99*
3x3MTS: 2:27.75, (DNF(2:59.69)), 2:14.83, 2:08.20, (1:54.96) = *2:16.93*

FMC: *53*


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' L D2 F L2 B' R' B2 R B2 D2 F' R'

1x2x3: x' R' D r B' R L2 x2 y (6/6)
1x2x3: U2 R2 U r U r2 U R' F R F' U r' U' R (15/21)
DF/DB Edges: U' M' U M' (6/27)
OLL: y R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R (11/38)
Cancellation: F2 (1/39)
PLL: (V Perm) y' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F (13/52)
AUF: U (1/53)


I really don't understand FMC. Are there any basic overviews of general techniques anywhere? I've tried searching, but found little to nothing.

Square-1: (1:12.04), 1:11.86, (35.02), 46.75, 1:08.16 = *1:02.25*


----------



## PeterV (Feb 5, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (4.61), 7.59, 7.63, (8.53), 7.84 = *7.69 avg.*

3x3x3: 24.40, 25.50, (37.94), 25.19, (21.41) = *25.03 avg.*

3x3x3 BLD: 17:18.12, DNF (17:11.86), DNF (14:33.45) = *17:18.12*

I know, I suck at BLD. Trying to get into after again after the first time around brought a couple successes, but I had to make some changes to how I solved and my memo method.

Solve 2 off by 3 edges, 3 corners and 2 twisted corners.

Solve 3 off by 8 edges. I dropped cube half way through edges and picked up with wrong orientation. If I hadn't have dropped the cube, I think it would have been a success.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 5, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves



Spoiler



D R' B L' F' D F' U' R U2 R' U F2 U L' U R2 U' L U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F R F' U2 R' (31)

Found this more or less immediately:

D R' B L' F' D [2x2x2+pair] 
F' U' R U2 R' U F2 U2.F2 [F2L-1]

After trial and error I found this:

R' U' R2 U2 F R F' U2 R' [Leaving three corners]

But then the insertion went to crap:

At dot insert U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 (One move cancel)

Gah! Sub-30 next week?


----------



## Attila (Feb 5, 2011)

FMC: (32)
DB’U’R2LUL2D2F L’B2U2D2F2 L2R’B2L’U2LR’FRL’ULR’FLR’D’L2
DB’U’R2LUL2D2F (9) all corners-1 move, and 4 edges solved,
L’B2U2D2F2 (5/14) more 2 edges,
switch to inverse scramble,
L2DRL’F’RL’U’LR’F’RL’U2LB2RL2 (18/32) 6E4C.
Out of competition a 2h solution:
DB’U’R2LUL2D2F RL’D2L2RB’LR’UR2DLR’B’RUB2F2D’R’
Similar of first solution, after 9. move switch to inverse sramble.


----------



## Baian Liu (Feb 5, 2011)

*2:* (3.59), (5.34), 4.53, 3.62, 4.11 = 4.09
*3:* 19.10, 18.89, (20.98), 20.00, (14.70) = 19.33
*5:* (2:28.24), 2:52.02, 2:36.16, 3:11.15, (3:59.45) = 2:53.11
*2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:06.48+ = 1:06.48
*OH:* (46.29), (37.87), 41.42, 41.97, 41.65 = 41.68
*Clock:* (14.18), 14.64, 15.75, (17.47), 15.34 = 15.24
*Pyraminx:* 9.18, (9.89), (4.97), 5.51, 6.50 = 7.06
*SQ1:* 51.71, 1:30.03, (40.65), (2:30.84), 41.19 = 1:00.98


----------



## Norbi (Feb 6, 2011)

*3x3 bld:* 2:30.56, 2:32.72 ,DNF ==>2:30.56


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 6, 2011)

2x2: (3.82), 2.28, 3.04, 1.97, (1.77) = 2.43 Not bad.
2x2 BLD: 1:26.02, 40.67, 1:11.79+ = 40.67 lol i suck at speedBLD
3x3: 11.64, 9.52, (13.56), 10.61, (9.34) = 10.59
4x4: 49.05, 51.01, (47.79), 48.46, (1:18.16) = 49.51
OH: 22.87, 19.99, 26.49, 21.04, 20.28 = 21.4
2-4 relay: 1:17.65 failure
SQ1: 54.33, 31.75, 49.97, 45.67, 53.89 = 49.84


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 6, 2011)

OH: 21.35, (14.87), 15.99, 17.97, (22.63) = 18.44 (go die 21...)
3x3: 11.11, 9.52, 11.75, (8.90), (12.07) = 10.79 (horrible...just horrible)
2x2: (3.34), 2.49, 3.20, (2.12), 2.94 = 2.88 (sub-3omg)
3x3 BLD: 1:16.68, DNF, 47.96 = 47.96 (nice nice)
5x5: (4:45.52), 1:31.78, (1:29.09), 1:35.63, 1:35.78 = 1:34.40 (meh)
4x4: (45.65), 50.66, (1:03.03), 51.38, 46.47 = 49.50 (at least sub-50)


----------



## (X) (Feb 6, 2011)

*2x2 avg*: 4.96
5.58, 4.54, (5.83), 4.77, (2.91)

*3x3 avg*: 12.65
13.31, 11.89, (10.84), 12.75, (14.17)

*4x4 avg*: 1:14.58
1:20.46, 1:13.02, 1:10.25, (1:22.16), (1:08.65)

*5x5 avg*: 2:25.58
2:20.67, (1:58.73), 2:33.04, 2:23.03, (2:35.18)

*2x2 BLD best*: 1:13.99
DNF(1:01.11), 1:13.99, DNF(42.39)

*3x3 BLD best*: DNF
DNF(3:22.29), DNF(5:50.71), DNF(5:46.09)

*OH avg*: 24.08
23.78, 25.27, 23.18, (25.86), (22.55)

*2+3+4*: 1:33.65

*2+3+4+5*: 4:36.15

*Megaminx avg*: 1:29.06
1:29.58, (DNF(1.00)), (1:19.31), 1:30.43, 1:27.17

*Pyraminx avg*: 11.11
(12.20), 11.58, 10.90, (10.84), 10.84


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 6, 2011)

*Cubenovice:

FMC: 29 HTM*
Woot! Finally sub 30 
Thank you Mr. Heise!

http://tinyurl.com/seemysolutiononalggarron



Spoiler



*F *@ *L* F' L' U2 two 4-blocks 5
L' F' L D' R F R' D groups three 4-blocks 13
L2 F2 L 4th block 16
F' U L2  place blocks leaving 3 corners and 3 edges 19

at @ insert *F' *B D2 F B' # *L2* edge cycle cancels 3 moves F-F' L2-L
at # insert U' R' U L2 U' R U *L2* to cancel 1 move L2-L2-L

*F F'* B D2 F B' U' R' U L2 U' R U *L2 L2 L* F' L' U2 L' F' L D' R F R' D L2 F2 L F' U L2 

Gives final solution:
B D2 F B' U' R' U L2 U' R U L F' L' U2 L' F' L D' R F R' D L2 F2 L F' U L2 = 29 HTM


----------



## Carrot (Feb 6, 2011)

*Pyraminx:* (4.54), 2.76, 3.10, 2.23, (2.22) => *2.70*
_Guess who is practising 1-look pyraminx _

*Megaminx:* 1:09.29, (1:19.50), 1:11.72, (1:08.10), 1:08.80 =>* 1:09.94*
_Even after adjusting it, lubing it and breaking it in, it still turns like moo-crap... (yeah, I lost my megaminx during my last comp, so I just took the best MF8 white vII I could find at the venue...)_

*FMC*: *37*


Spoiler



NISS solution... 17 moves F2L by accident on normal scramble, and 20 move LL on inverse scramble... no cancellations (I threw out my solution by accident :/ )


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 6, 2011)

3x3: 12.98, 13.67, (11,58), 13.23, (16.79), =13.32 Average
havent got much time for cubing


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 6, 2011)

2x2 : (2.14), (3.50), 2.63, 2.56, 2.45 = 2.54
3x3 : (8.89), 9.75, 9.83, (10.13), 9.05 = 9.54
4x4 : 43.55, (47.06), 42.78, 44.58, (36.77) = 43.64
5x5 : 1:28.28, 1:27.65, (1:33.88), 1:30.31, (1:26.49) = 1:28.75


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 6, 2011)

*2x2*-4.26, 5.13, 4.06, 4.51, 3.83 *AVG.= 4.27*
*3x3*-16.57, 17.37, 16.90, 14.50, 18.46 *AVG.= 16.95*
*4x4*-1:00.79, 1:00.10, 1:00.13, 59.72, 40.98 *AVG.= **59.98* AWESOME SINGLE 
*5x5-*1:48.33, 1:46.56, 1:46.24, 1:46.14, 1:46.79 *AVG.=1:46.53*
*6x6-*3:02.49, 3:15.11, 3:13.21, 3:02.19, 3:11.46 *AVG.= 3:09.05*
*3x3OH*-22.66, 30.23, 22.67, 24.47, 27.13 *AVG.= 24.76*
*Pyraminx*-8.19, 7.28, 7.20, 8.07, 7.24 *AVG.= 7.53*
*Square 1*-26.21, 27.47, 25.25, 25.00, 35.21* AVG.= 26.31*
*2x2-3x3-4x4* - *1:20.87*


----------



## Blablabla (Feb 6, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.96, (7.58), (6.18), 7.50, 6.76 = 7.07
*3x3x3*: (17.96), 20.45, (30.86), 22.32, 26.43 = 23.07


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 6, 2011)

*2x2: 4.96 *= 4.20, (3.86), 5.64, (7.18), 5.04 maru  +1 from last week*
3x3: 17.34 =* 16.95, (15.75), 17.43, 17.64, (17.98) A VI  -1 from last*
4x4: 1:29.14 =* 1:36.28, 1:30.00, (1:36.84), (1:15.07), 1:21.13 Lanlan  +2from last but good for not practicing
*5x5: 4:32.09 =* (5:30.64), 4:50.89, 4:24.02, 4:21.36, (3:59.09) Rubik's :confused: pretty good for rubik's brand 
*2x2 BLD: 1:55.96 =* DNF(2:07.60), DNF(2:07.85),  1:55.96 maaru ugh, I hate bld im going really slow now 
*3x3 BLD: 8:52.33 =* DNF(11:43.66), DNF(6:42.51)[POP], 8:52.33 DaYan III LingYun 
*3x3 OH: 38.14 =* 39.14, 37.14, (31.18),  (39.18), 38.14 DaYan III Lingyun lol  +2 from last*
3x3 MTS: 1:19.35 =* 1:15.04, 1:29.48, 1:13.54, (1:30.43), (44.55) Yay  -15 from last 
*3x3 FMC: 50 moves* :fp -5 from last 
*2-4: 1:49.08*  -4 from last*
2-5: 6:43.92 * (2-4 was 1:30 somethin' )
*Magic: 1.46 =* (1.90), 1.46, (1.40), 1.50, 1.42 LingAo  -.1 from last 
*Master magic: 5.93 =* (7.49), 5.82, 5.88, (5.13), 6.09 LingAo  +<1 from last 
*Clock: 21.18 =* 21.02, 21.76, 20.75, (11.58),  (23.38) LingAo  -6 from last*
Megaminx: 1:54.06 =* (2:09.74), 1:51.92, 1:54.44, (1:50.43), 1:55.83 Mf8  -6 from last 
*Pyraminx: 10.24 =* 9.52, 11.00, 10.22, (11.25), (4.07) QJ  +3 from last 
*Sq-1: 35.42 = * (26.46), (44.46), 40.61, 38.19, 27.46 Mf8  - 10 from last 
*Skewb: 18.03 = * 19.39, 18.00, (5.52), 16.71, (26.22) Lanlan :tu:tu:tu:tu -20 from about 2 weeks ago


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, I don't think I've done this in a long time.

2x2 BLD: 11.24+, DNF(17.38), 9.23+ = 9.23
2x2: 3.19, 2.87, 2.40, 2.60, 2.35 = 2.62
OH: 21.46, 18.80, 20.05, 17.38, 17.91 = 18.92
3x3: 13.53, 11.70, 13.26, 11.75, 11.20 = 12.24


----------



## Diniz (Feb 6, 2011)

*5x5:* (2:42.94), (2:15.82), 2:25.37, 2:28.31, 2:20.29 = *2:24.66 *


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 7, 2011)

*2x2:* Times were accidently deleted, but this was the average= *3.98*
*3x3*: (13.19), 14.06, 13.56, (14.69), 14.31= *13.98 * 
*4x4:* 1:24.25, 1:19.29, 1:25.60, 1:19.26, 1:36.36=* 1:23.05* (I hate Eastsheen!)
*Magic:*
*Pyraminx:* 10.23, 9.90, 9.89, (14.39), (6.18)=* 10.01 * 
*OH:* (46.69), 44.32, 40.24, (39.48), 43.65= *42.74* 
*Skewb*: 
*Square-1: * 56.88, 53.79, 1:03.94, (1:12.51), (25.80)= *58.20*


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 7, 2011)

*2X2* - 7.57 7.05 9.49 6.59 6.44 = *7.07* _Comment - amazing_
*3X3* - 18.16 19.15 20.69 21.41 18.58 = *19.47*
*4X4* - 1.10.83 1.19.88 1.10.80 1.14.06 1.14.13 = *1.13.01* _Comment - Nice_
*5X5* - 2.18.52 2.18.65 2.31.19 2.40.84 2.30.08 = *2.26.64* 
*6X6* - 4.05.63 4.09.40 3.50.38 3.58.22 3.55.44 = *3.59.76* _Comment - PBavg, 7/10 paritys too_
*7X7* - 6.55.09 6.37.28 6.58.00 5.49.97 6.56.36 = *6.49.58* _Comment - I had centres done at 2.15 - I normally avg around 3_
*3X3 OH* - 55.91 46.50 52.02 1.01.88 47.44 = *51.79*
*2-4 Realy* - *1.51.18*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.07.09*
*Clock* - 16.38 15.88 13.25 14.09 15.58 = *15.18*
*Megaminx* - 2.35.78 2.32.11 2.10.71 2.37.65 2.23.13 = *2.30.34* _Comment - I felt really rusty when I did this_
*Sq1* - 1.07.02 1.00.50 37.90 1.07.96 50.40 = *59.31* _Comment - Occasionally, algs I know come and I get times like #3_


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Feb 7, 2011)

*2x2x2* : 6.27 , 6.25 , (7.59) , 7.11 , (4.93) = 6.54 
*3x3x3* : 16.56 , (15.21) , (18.63) , 17.02 , 17.00 = 16.86 
*4x4x4* : 56.93 , (50.18) , 55.33 , 53.65 , (57.69) = 55.30
*5x5x5* : 2:08.25 , (2:12.41) , (1:52.58) , 1:54.03 , 2:01.91 = 2:01.40
*6x6x6* : (3:46.81) , 3:57.84 , 3:50.61 , (5:20.19) , 4:21.88 =
*7x7x7* : 9:24.28 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : 44.88 , DNF , DNF = 44.88 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : 3:10.31 , 4:29.11 , 4:25.84 = 3:10.31
*3x3x3 One Handed* : 42.88 , 1:05.44 , 49.13 , 1:16.05 , 1:00.61 = 58.39
*3x3x3 With Feet* :
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* : 1:26.96 , (1:48.63) , 1:07.97 , (1:02.65) , 1:44.44 =
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* :
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 1:28.21 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 3:18.44 
*Magic* : 1.94 , 1.75 , 1.56 , (1.56) , (1.94) = 1.75
*Clock* :
*MegaMinx* : 
*PyraMinx* : 17.69 , 15.83 , 16.38 , (15.47) , (23.68) = 16.63


----------



## jzengg (Feb 8, 2011)

3x3
13.23
14.04
(12.98)
(18.75)
13.15

Avg 13.47, SD 2.19


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2011)

I screamed a lot this week.

*2x2x2BLD:* 30.81 29.84 DNF
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:33.55 1:18.68 DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:43.47 5:20.92 5:38.22
*5x5x5BLD:* 10:56.49 11:56.27 DNF
*6x6x6BLD:* DNF
*7x7x7BLD:* DNF
*Fewest Moves:* 42 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' L D2 F L2 B' R' B2 R B2 D2 F' R'

Solution: U' B U2 B' U2 F' U B U' F U' B2 D' F R F' D B F' L F L2 U2 L U L' B2 R' U R L B2 L B L B2 U2 R2 U2 R F' D (42 moves)

I don't believe in taking a DNF in fewest moves. I put all of my effort into finding a good solution, and I was frustrated at just not finding anything good at all. With only 10 minutes left I did a mostly linear solution to get this. Luckily I found a COLL with a skip, or it would have been even more turns.

Inverse scramble

2x2x2: D' F R' U2 R2
pseudo-2x2x3: U2 B2 L' B' L' B2 L'
orient edges: R' U' R B2 L U' L'
F2L minus 1 pair: U2 L2 F' L' F
ZBF2L: B' D' F R' F' D B2 U B'
COLL and skip EPLL with 2 move cancellation: F' B U B' U' F U2 B U2 B' U


Done BLD

*3x3x3:* DNF DNF DNF 1:26.97 DNF = DNF
*4x4x4:* DNF 5:32.28 8:06.15 5:57.46 DNF = DNF
*5x5x5:* 12:39.53 (10:44.94) 11:48.66 10:57.50 (DNF) = 11:48.56

This week I did my 3 fastest 5x5x5BLD solves _ever_, and 5 of my top 10 fastest solves _ever_. I also got over 50% accuracy for 5x5x5 (75% actually) for the first time since I don't know how long ago. I don't know what happened between last week and this week, but I'm glad it happened!


----------



## AnsonL (Feb 8, 2011)

*2x2-* 2.89, 3.56, 3.87, 3.52, 2.19=* 3.32*
*3x3-* 9.43, 7.49, 11.21, 10.82, 10.76=* 10.34* pll skip on second
*SQ1-* 35.24, 32.68, 21.97, 50.57, 44.12 = *37.35*


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Feb 8, 2011)

2x2 (10.00), (4.77), 5.66, 4.88, 5.64=5.39
3x3 18.79, (22.97), 18.76, 17.23, (17.07)=18.26
3x3WF (2:04.03), 1:56.22, 1:44.46, (1:07.81), 1:37.81=1:46.16 (PB single pll skip)
3x3OH 39.92, 40.57, 32.40, (30.50), (54.24) =37.63
Pyraminx 4.61, (5.29), 5.07, (3.30), 4.32=4.67 
Master magic 3.22, (4.06), 3.00, 2.68, (2.61)=2.97 
Magic 0.97, 0.96, (0.94), (1.00), 0.97=0.97 
Rubiks clock 9.26, (14.44), 10.65, 9.78, (9.03)=9.90


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 8, 2011)

*3x3:* 37.362, (34.924), 44.639, 47.338, DNF(31.678) *Avg:* 43.113


*Magic:* 5.90 (6.87) 6.00 (5.43) 6.18 *Avg:* 6.03

I want to do the Rubik's 2x2, yes from Rubik's, But it pops full, I hate Rubik's 4x4 en 2x2, that are 2 really badly cubes.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 8, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (2.04), 2.46, (2.65), 2.11, 2.27 = *2.28*
*3x3x3:* 9.49, (8.83), 9.27, (10.34), 9.67 = *9.48*
*4x4x4:* 48.96, 57.72, (1:04.54), 58.72, (48.60) = *55.14*
*5x5x5:* (1:47.05), 1:37.50, 1:34.95, (1:33.42), 1:46.88 = *1:39.78*

*2x2x2BLD:* 7.44, 7.87+, DNF = *7.44*
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 36.26, DNF = *36.26*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 3:53.57, 3:26.85 = *3:26.85*
*5x5x5BLD:* 6:01.18, 7:14.17, DNF = *6:01.18* PB!!
*3x3x3OH:* (15.79), (21.22), 19.63, 18.62, 18.31 = *18.86*

*Megaminx:* (1:31.13), (1:44.53), 1:31.80, 1:41.86, 1:36.71 = *1:36.79*
*Pyraminx:* 5.37, (9.87), 6.48, 9.20, (5.06) = *7.02*


----------



## bamboocha (Feb 8, 2011)

*3x3:* 23.87, 24.42, 24.47, (28.61), (21.95) = 24.25


----------



## superti (Feb 8, 2011)

*Clock* - 6.41 - 7.48 - 8.80 - 6.89 - 6.69 =* 7.02 * PB


----------



## nccube (Feb 8, 2011)

You're amazing Javi!!


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 9, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (16.50), 18.38, (18.91), 17.24, 17.77 = *17.80* 
*6x6x6*: 3:53.80, (3:44.42), 4:08.15, (4:10.71), 3:45.21 = *3:55.72*
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF(49.01), 35.94, DNF(39.31) = *35.94*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(2:35.58), 3:15.03, DNF(3:17.36) = *3:15.03*
*Multi-BLD*: *3/4 in 29:23.62*
_First cube was off by 3 corners, video here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27362-3-4-Multi-BLD_

*4x4x4*: (1:42.90), 1:36.89, (1:20.03), 1:21.52, 1:22.49 = *1:26.97*
*5x5x5*: (2:28.94), 2:26.54, 2:23.75, 2:25.50, (2:07.12) = *2:25.26*
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *1:48.12*
*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *4:21.11*
*Pyraminx*: 9.83, (13.97), 12.05, 8.15, (7.58) = *10.01*
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:00.45, 55.61, (1:04.69), 57.67, (53.18) = *57.91*
*Skewb*: (41.62), 25.52, (7.85), 32.34, 23.34 = *27.07*


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 9, 2011)

2x2: 9.34, 10.10, (10.25), 8.33, (6.44) = 9.26 Pretty bad
Skewb: 23.63, 28.47, (DNF), 19.57, (14.12) = 23.89 Epic fail. Second was a pop


----------



## okayama (Feb 9, 2011)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [23:01.65], 24:05.50,

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 35:57.16,
1st: memo 16:30 or so, how slow my execution is ...

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/4 (30:46.79)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF


Spoiler



Couldn't finish in time again.  

After 1-hour I found the following solution:

Scramble: B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' L D2 F L2 B' R' B2 R B2 D2 F' R'
Solution: L D F2 D2 L D R' u R D2 R' u' R B D2 B' D' F L F2 D F' L U2 R F2 L R' (28 HTM)

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: L' D2 F2 D' L'

2x2x2 block: R L' F2 R' U2
2x2x3 block: L' F2
F2L minus 1 slot: F' D' F2 L' F'
All but 3 c/e pairs: D B D2 B' * D
Correction: L' D2 F2 D' L'

Insert at *: R' u R D2 R' u' R D2


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 9, 2011)

*2x2:* (3.11), 3.34, 4.38, 4.02, (6.50) = *3.91*
*3x3:* 17.71, 16.21, (15.34), (17.63), 15.84 = *16.56*
Comment: Fail.
*4x4:* 1:29.77, 1:20.69, 1:36.31, (1:19.25), (1:52.00) = *1:28.92*
Comment: Very good, would've been PB if the last solve was good.
*5x5:* (3:10.47), 3:13.52, 3:24.16, (DNF(2:53.68)), 3:14.15 = *3:17.28*
*2x2 BLD:* 11.80+, 16.96+, 15.68+ = *11.80*
Comment: Awesome, and almost a sub-10.
*3x3 OH:* (DNF(17.00)), (29.19), 38.97, 34.53, 35.55 = *36.35*
Comment: Pretty bad, I accidentally did the first solve 2H. :fp
*3x3 FMC:* *44 moves HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' L D2 F L2 B' R' B2 R B2 D2 F' R'
Solution: U' L U L' B L B2 U' B F' L2 D' L' U L U' D' F L F2 D2 F L2 D' L' B D B' L' B' L B F' L' F U2 R B' L B L' B R' U2

2x2x3 Block: U' L U L' B L B2 U' B F' L2 D' L' U L U' (16/16)
Finish F2l (cancel into OLL): D' F L F2 D2 F L2 D' L' (9/25)
OLL: B D B' L' B' L B (7/32)
PLL: F' L' F U2 R B' L B L' B R' U2 (12/44)

Comment: Okay solution. I found this fairly early, and the time run out while I was looking for another one.


*Pyraminx:* 8.84, 7.77, (9.41), 7.59, (7.33) = *8.07
*Comment: Whoa, nice scrambles, insane average for me.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 9, 2011)

2x2x2: 10.04, (11.67), 11.12, (8.93), 11.36 = 10.84
3x3x3: (28.06), 34.67, (53.42), 32.70, 35.88 = 34.42
(bad A-Perm on third solve - otherwise OK for me I guess  )
4x4x4: 2:10.38, 2:18.38, (2:57.46), (1:49.15), 2:11.52 = 2:13.43
5x5x5: (3:30.38), 3:54.25, 4:36.09, 3:43.46, (5:09.03) = 4:04.60
6x6x6: (10:55.07), 7:53.16, 7:02.60, (6:36.31), 7:51.69 = 7:35.82
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:01.91
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:42.35

3OH: 59.86, 57.22, (1:17.00), (39.03), 1:03.09 = 1:00.06

Master Magic: 6.06, 6.60, (10.73), (5.70), 7.52 = 6.73

Square-1: 1:30.12, (1:13.12), 1:29.84, 1:40.31, (3:09.57) = 1:33.42
(I've been trying very hard to learn some algorithms to improve things but I was struck with 5 -ve parities and I just plain couldn't get to square on the last solve  )
Skewb: (39.77), 1:15.03, (1:15.52), 45.99+, 54.32+ = 58.45
PyraMinx: (17.99), 17.77, (12.59), 15.09, 16.71 = 16.52
MegaMinx: (4:27.07), 4:29.36, 4:59.67, (5:25.37), 5:00.01 = 4:49.68


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 9, 2011)

DNFMC : 53 MTM (massive turn metric)



Spoiler



2x2x2 : D R' B L' D (5)
xx-cross : F' R U R' U F2 U' R2 F2 (9, 14)
p3 : L' U' L U R' U' R (7, 21)
p4 : U2 F U F' (4, 25)
CLL + 2xCO : R' U2 R U2 R B' R' B (8, 33)
ELL!!! : S' U S' U2 S' U' S U S' U2 S U' S2 (20, 53)

:/ :/ :/

I just hated getting that case and I did not bother to try more, see this as a way to type "DNF" 



Seriously, Mats prg likes it not, so...

FMC 53


----------



## Puzzle (Feb 9, 2011)

2x2: 3.80 - 3.38, 3.93, (5.91), 4.08, (2.36) 
3x3: 13.01 - 12.56, (10.94), (14.15), 13.91, 12.55 | arg.
4x4: 
Pyra: 4.30 -(4.81), 4.18, 4.16, 4.56, (3.22) | not bad
Mega: 
3OH: 25.06 - 23.43, 26.96, 24.80, (28.52), (20.31)


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 9, 2011)

Xishem said:


> FMC: *53*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



There is the FMC home thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread

And a great write up on FMC techniques by AVG: 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1566-Fewest-Moves-Tips-and-Techniques

I also reccommend spending some time analysing the solutions of other people and try to understand what they are doing.
This is especially helpfull for things like pre-moves, NISS and insertions.

As Arnaud also mentions between the lines, you do not perse need to know a lot of algs to get decent FMC results.
I think knowledge of blockbuilding and EO (as in Petrus and heise) and commutators beats brute force algorithms.
OK, some of the really good guys also study the LL cases up to the 10 move algs but these guys are extraordinary ;-)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.84, 10.16, 8.52, 8.03, 8.15 = *8.23*
*3x3x3:* 21.68, 23.63, 22.69, 22.36, 25.66 = *22.89*
*4x4x4:* 1:32.15 [OP], 1:30.12 [OP], 1:15.95 [P], 1:36.61 [OP], 1:17.17 = *1:23.15*
Comment: Surprisingly good for me, especially considering the parity was kind of poor. It helped on the third solve that the PLL was just parity, though.
*5x5x5:* 2:09.34, 2:47.34, 2:29.21, 2:38.40, 2:45.07 = *2:37.56*
*6x6x6:* 5:35.22 [P], 4:55.27 [O], 5:09.99 [P], 5:28.02 [OP], 5:56.32 [OP] = *5:24.41*
*7x7x7:* 7:38.72, 7:44.15, 7:30.82, 7:29.58, 7:37.63 = *7:35.72*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 28.75, 19.16, 22.27 = *19.16*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:55.65, 2:18.02, 1:57.22 = *1:55.65*
Comment: All three had terrible memory recall pauses.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:22.15 [4:19], 11:27.27 [6:39], DNF [9:26.10, 4:00] = *8:22.15*
Comment: Third one off by 2 wings; I recalled the wrong image and thought I had memorized the same piece twice, so I shifted everything by one. Not a bad time considering that, for me.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 14:10.77 [7:19], DNF [15:17.00, 7:24], 12:46.85 [6:32] = *12:46.85*
Comment: Second one off by 2 + centers – it appears I both memorized them wrong, and then executed that incorrect memorization incorrectly. Third one is one of my fastest solves ever; I’m not really sure what my PB is, though, since I’m shooting for trying to beat Chris, and he’s still almost two minutes better than me on a good solve.


Spoiler



The third one is the best reorient I recall ever having: 6 solved centers became 19!


*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [33:33.62, 15:52]
Comment: Ugh. I've really had a rotten record with bigger cubes BLD this year so far. I hope next week I'll turn the corner. This one was off by 2 inner X centers (I remembered the letter correctly, but thought of the wrong piece for it and shot to the wrong piece) and 3 outer wings (I memorized D instead of C for one piece, memorizing D twice). Terrible!
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [46:05.79, 22:15]
Comment: Yet another close one; yet another DNF.  Off by just 2 obliques; I’m not sure what was wrong – I reapplied the scramble and checked my memorization and it was correct, and then I tried performing the same execution I remembered doing in the original solve, and it came out correct. Apparently somewhere I did something different from what I remember doing.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/9 = 3 points, 40:28.23* [26:19]
Comment: Again I fail with 9 cubes; it’s getting ridiculous. On the sixth cube, I forgot to do a T perm for parity; I remembered later that I might have forgotten one, but I wasn’t sure so I didn’t go back and fix it. Seventh cube was off by 3 corners because I remembered two images out of order. Eighth cube was off by 2 edges flipped – I mismemorized.
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.53, 46.06, 39.94, 39.72, 43.34 = *43.11*
Comment: Good for me.
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:38.28, 1:36.83, 1:43.22, 2:06.84, 1:51.63 = *1:44.38*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:27.46, 1:14.19, 1:09.02, 1:31.15, 1:15.02 = *1:18.89*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*


Spoiler



D R’ B L’ D B’ R’ B2 U’ B’ R F’ R’ F R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D’ U’ B2 D B D’ B2 U F’ U’ B’ U F

2x2x2: D R’ B L’ D
2x2x3: B’ R’ B2 U’ B’
3x cross: R F’ R’ F R2 F2 R2 F2
4th pair: R2 D R2 D’
pseudo OLL: U’ B2 D B D’ B U
last 3 corners: U’ B U F’ U’ B’ U F
B U U’ B become B2 before last 3 corners.
Comment: I found this in just 16 minutes. The rest of my time was completely wasted; I could find nothing else nearly this good.


*2-4 relay:* *2:04.55* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:40.14* [P]
*Magic:* 11.19, 12.58, 12.09, 9.25, 10.22 = *11.17*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. I guess I need to practice a little.
*Master Magic:* 3.84, 3.65, 5.05, 4.06, 5.09 = *4.32*
*Clock:* 2:37.56 [0:33], 17.43, 16.63, 17.28, 18.68 = *17.80*
*MegaMinx:* 3:18.86, 3:51.80, 2:58.38, 3:25.56, 2:52.28 = *3:14.27*
*Pyraminx:* 1:35.94, 18.09, 12.72, 14.47, 12.21 = *15.09*
*Square-1:* 4:53.34 [2:47], 1:02.33, 30.66, 48.11 [P], 36.28 [P] = *48.91*
*Skewb:* 3:03.19 [1:47], 14.65, 19.53, 24.68, 18.44 = *20.88*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 10, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *5x5x5 BLD:* 14:10.77 [7:19], DNF [15:17.00, 7:24], 12:46.85 [6:32] = *12:46.85*
> Comment: Second one off by 2 + centers – it appears I both memorized them wrong, and then executed that incorrect memorization incorrectly. Third one is one of my fastest solves ever; I’m not really sure what my PB is, though, since I’m shooting for trying to beat Chris, and he’s still almost two minutes better than me on a good solve.
> 
> ...


 
Mike, I wanted to send you my congratulations for the nice solve! I remember you getting sub-13 in another competition before, but I don't remember which one. I know it must feel really nice to add another notch on your sub-13 belt 

As to our friendly competition, you totally have me beat on the official solves! Look at my time from US Nationals last year. I completely panicked and broke down on that last solve, knowing it was my last and only chance. Getting nice times at home is one thing, getting them in competition is the more impressive thing. I found the line that you were trying to catch up to me funny, only because I'm trying to catch up to _you_ in competition!  Funny how it all works out that way I guess.

As to the time improvement this week, recently a friend of mine has been teaching me to sculpt with clay. I've never really done anything artistic before, so I'm trying to open my mind to new things. One of the things about sculpting that my friend told me is that sometimes you push on the clay (to make it do what you want) and sometimes the clay pushes on you (it doesn't want to do what you want it to do). I've been trying to apply this philosophy to my BLD cubing, and I think this is part of the reason why my times improved. I feel that my old style of solving was just GOGOGOGOGOGOO OMG AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh!!!!!!!!!!

Solving that way though is me pushing as hard as I can on the clay, and it is pushing just as hard back on me. Nobody goes anywhere that way. Now I am _letting_ the clay push back on me, really the cube push back on me, and that way there is more of a synergy in my solves. I know it sounds weird, but I tried to meditate on / ponder over this idea before each of my solves this week, and it helped!


----------



## tertius (Feb 10, 2011)

*3x3*
(48.75), (39.84), 47.83, 45.50, 39.86 = *44.40*


----------



## Laura O (Feb 10, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 20.56, DNF, 21.66, 18.54, 22.46 = 21.56

*Clock*: 8.11, 7.06, 7.84, 7.13, 10.19 = 7.69


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Chris, you may have a good point there.

Something relating to meditation /mindfullness:
Studies have shown that meditation increase grey brain mass density.
Higher grey brain mass density is associated with improvements in memory and learning ability.

Here's an article I came across a few weeks ago.
Used tinyurl because the original adress was 400+ characters...

http://tinyurl.com/mindfullness


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 10, 2011)

2x2x2: (15.34) - 11.11 - 14.75 - (10.33) - 10.42 = 12.09
3x3x3: 41.66 - (41.17) - 44.85 - (46.41) - 45.71 = 44.07 (NOT HAPPY! all week been avg35 secs)
4x4x4: 2:09.88 - (1:51.41) - 2:22.25 - 2:20.58 - (2:30.62) = 2:17.57 (YAY! sub 2-minute solve & 40sec faster than last week)
5x5x5: (4:10.69) - 4:32.80 - 4:10.88 - (4:46.51) - 4:21.74 = 4:21.81 (lost it completely in edge pairing on the 4:46.51)
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 3:55.37
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 8:57.99 (Lost so much on the 2x2x2, messed up PBL twice)
Magic: 2.42 - 2.52 - (2.09) - (3.55) - 2.45 = 2.46
Megaminx: 3:22.59 - 3:41.98 - (3:46.49) - (3:13.02) - 3:34.96 = 3:33.18
Pyraminx: 24.21 - (26.59) - 23.22 - (16.86) - 24.55 = 23.99
Square-1: (1:43.00) - 2:00.63 - (3:11.91) - 2:54.04 - 1:57.61 = 2:17.61
Skewb: 25.72 - (46.99) - 37.85 - (DNF) - 29.52 = 38.12 (AAARGH! Center pop.)

Good week this week!


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Feb 10, 2011)

*2x2x2:*
Average: 4.20
Times: (5.32) (3.32) 4.83 3.51 4.25


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 16.24	13.91	10.32	8.74	15.37 = *13.20* very good, simple scrambles
*3x3:* 40.30	59.36	36.34	49.04	49.74 = *46.36* normal
*4x4:* 2:57.90	3:40.93	3:15.41	2:58.96	2:17.61 = *3:04.09*

Bld
*2x2BLD:* 40.56	29.03	34.22 = *29.03*
*3x3BLD:* 2:26.78	2:08.45	1:50.24 = *1:50.24*
*4x4BLD:* dnf	8:35.09	dnf = *8:35.09*
*5x5BLD:* dnf	20:32	17:06 = *17:06*
*6x6BLD:	dnf *
*7x7BLD:	dnf	*
*Multi:	9/10 = 8 * in 56:19, memo 39:30 ca.
Only two flipped edges on the last cube I solved. Oooh, so close. A pity.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 11, 2011)

On time? YES

*2x2x2: *7.68 6.03 9.68 7.21 7.18
*3x3x3: *23.06 20.09 26.81 19.68 22.81
*4x4x4: *1:16.88 1:11.21 1:19.68 1:08.22 1:09.65
*5x5x5: *2:12.80 2:08.58 1:55.59 1:48.63 2:02.27
*6x6x6: *3:47.18 4:15.34 4:21.28 4:04.33 3:52.55
*7x7x7: *6:13.72 5:54.03 6:08.15 5:52.91 6:10.93
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:25.34 56.83 DNF
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF 4:44.84 DNF
*3x3x3 One Handed: *33.06 40.97 44.71 39.28 42.93
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *54.96 1:07.18 56.59 1:02.91 1:39.77
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:05.15
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:44.31
*Magic: *1.66 1.55 1.69 3.13 2.16
*Master Magic: *5.88 4.38 4.68 4.58 5.63
*Clock: *17.06 15.72 18.52 21.52 14.05
*MegaMinx: *2:23.72 2:42.30 2:56.49 2:46.50 3:07.91
*Pyraminx: *14.72 14.02 12.93 13.44 9.84
*Square-1: *1:00.15 1:04.15 1:15.05 1:02.15 1:16.63


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 11, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *5x5x5BLD:* 6:01.18, 7:14.17, DNF = *6:01.18* PB!!


 
Ville, I didn't comment on this yet, but that is absolutely incredible! I saw you had a sub-6 DNF recently too - insane! Can't wait until you get a sub-6 success!


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Feb 11, 2011)

2x2: (3.24), 3.75, (4.92), 4.06, 3.91 = 3.91
3x3: 12.65, 12.48, 13.37, (14.37), (11.41) = 12.83
4x4: 1:00.12, 1:11.38, 1:04.27, (57.94), (1:14.02) = 1:05.26
5x5: (1:57.60), 2:11.33, (2:20.03), 2:16.88, 2:18.69 = 2:15.63
3x3 OH: (25.94), (19.96), 23.96, 21.40, 24.58 = 23.31


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 11, 2011)

can someone please tell me:
are you given the scramble for use in *FMC* ? like you solve it then use the scramble to scramble it and perfect the solution?


----------



## Alan Chang (Feb 11, 2011)

*3x3*: 19.22, 16.04, (20.88), (15.97), 18.05 => 17.77


----------



## guusrs (Feb 11, 2011)

fmc: 28



Spoiler



F2 D' R' L' D L U2 L' D' L B' L F2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 D' L' B2 L B2 L' D L D' U2 

2x2x3+EO: F2 D' R' * U2 B' L F2 
pseudo F2L-1: D' R2 D2 U' B2 D' L' 
al but c3: B2 L B2 L' D L D' U2
at * insert L' D L U2 L' D' L U2, 2 moves cancel.
20-min solution but found nothing better afterwards...



Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 12, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> can someone please tell me:
> are you given the scramble for use in *FMC* ? like you solve it then use the scramble to scramble it and perfect the solution?


 
I am not sure I understand your question. You start with a solved cube, 
apply the FMC scramble and then in one hour you try to find the shortest 
solution you can. Is that clear enough?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 12, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> I am not sure I understand your question. You start with a solved cube,
> apply the FMC scramble and then in one hour you try to find the shortest
> solution you can. Is that clear enough?


 yes thank you


----------



## Henrik (Feb 12, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: 1:23.16, 1:24.72, (1:20.40), (1:35.46), 1:21.34 => 1:23.07 min
Not practiced for 1½ weeks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations Simon again! And to Mike who has not been this high 
for a long time .

*2x2x2*(38)

 2.28 Ville Seppänen
 2.43 onionhoney
 2.55 Mvcuber12
 2.62 JustinJ
 2.88 Yes, We Can!
 3.09 SimonWestlund
 3.32 AnsonL
 3.80 Puzzle
 3.91 RCTACameron
 3.91 AdvanceFIN
 4.09 Baian Liu
 4.20 DGraciaRubik
 4.28 cuber952
 4.32 Evan Liu
 4.57 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.86 Eduardo Lins
 4.96 (X) 
 4.96 Jaysammey777
 5.36 Kian
 5.39 KryuzbanDmitry
 6.27 LouisCormier
 6.54 pierrotlenageur
 6.63 CubicNL
 7.07 Blablabla
 7.07 James Ludlow
 7.36 AvGalen
 7.57 Zane_C
 7.69 PeterV
 8.23 Mike Hughey
 8.48 Xishem
 9.11 masteranders1
 9.26 Alcuber
 9.50 coinman
 10.66 tx789
 10.84 MichaelErskine
 12.09 MaeLSTRoM
 13.20 MatsBergsten
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 *(43)

 9.48 Ville Seppänen
 9.54 Mvcuber12
 9.69 SimonWestlund
 10.34 AnsonL
 10.45 Hyprul 9-ty2
 10.59 onionhoney
 10.79 Yes, We Can!
 12.24 JustinJ
 12.65 (X) 
 12.83 AdvanceFIN
 13.01 Puzzle
 13.41 Reinier Schippers
 13.98 cuberkid10
 13.99 Kian
 14.78 Evan Liu
 15.38 Zane_C
 15.41 Eduardo Lins
 16.56 RCTACameron
 16.85 LouisCormier
 16.86 pierrotlenageur
 17.07 cuber952
 17.34 Jaysammey777
 17.77 Alan Chang
 17.80 Keroma12
 18.26 KryuzbanDmitry
 19.33 Baian Liu
 19.47 James Ludlow
 20.48 masteranders1
 20.92 CubicNL
 21.56 larf
 21.99 AvGalen
 22.89 Mike Hughey
 23.07 Blablabla
 24.25 bamboocha
 25.03 PeterV
 25.47 Xishem
 34.42 MichaelErskine
 37.06 y235
 43.11 RubikZz
 44.07 MaeLSTRoM
 46.36 MatsBergsten
 48.06 tx789
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(27)

 43.64 Mvcuber12
 43.72 Hyprul 9-ty2
 48.35 SimonWestlund
 49.50 Yes, We Can!
 49.51 onionhoney
 53.60 cuber952
 55.13 Ville Seppänen
 55.30 pierrotlenageur
 59.79 Kian
 1:02.22 Evan Liu
 1:05.26 AdvanceFIN
 1:12.58 AvGalen
 1:13.01 James Ludlow
 1:14.58 (X) 
 1:15.96 LouisCormier
 1:16.39 Zane_C
 1:23.05 cuberkid10
 1:26.48 Mike Hughey
 1:26.97 Keroma12
 1:28.54 masteranders1
 1:28.92 RCTACameron
 1:29.14 Jaysammey777
 2:13.43 MichaelErskine
 2:17.57 MaeLSTRoM
 2:38.68 tx789
 3:04.09 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(26)

 1:28.75 Mvcuber12
 1:31.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:34.40 Yes, We Can!
 1:35.58 SimonWestlund
 1:39.78 Ville Seppänen
 1:46.53 cuber952
 2:01.40 pierrotlenageur
 2:02.15 AvGalen
 2:05.53 Kian
 2:15.63 AdvanceFIN
 2:24.66 Diniz
 2:25.26 Keroma12
 2:25.58 (X) 
 2:26.64 James Ludlow
 2:33.72 LouisCormier
 2:37.56 Mike Hughey
 2:38.40 Zane_C
 2:42.78 Evan Liu
 2:53.11 Baian Liu
 3:17.28 RCTACameron
 3:33.28 masteranders1
 4:04.60 MichaelErskine
 4:21.81 MaeLSTRoM
 4:32.09 Jaysammey777
 5:05.76 tx789
11:48.56 cmhardw
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:44.97 SimonWestlund
 3:08.95 cuber952
 3:55.72 Keroma12
 3:59.76 James Ludlow
 4:03.44 pierrotlenageur
 4:04.07 AvGalen
 5:24.41 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:46.10 SimonWestlund
 6:04.37 AvGalen
 6:49.58 James Ludlow
 6:50.50 Hyprul 9-ty2
 7:24.60 Kian
 7:35.72 Mike Hughey
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 18.44 Yes, We Can!
 18.85 Ville Seppänen
 18.92 JustinJ
 19.85 SimonWestlund
 20.86 Hyprul 9-ty2
 21.40 onionhoney
 21.88 Kian
 23.31 AdvanceFIN
 24.08 (X) 
 25.06 Puzzle
 25.45 cuber952
 27.79 Zane_C
 34.92 LouisCormier
 36.35 RCTACameron
 36.45 Evan Liu
 37.63 KryuzbanDmitry
 38.14 Jaysammey777
 41.06 AvGalen
 41.68 Baian Liu
 42.74 cuberkid10
 43.11 Mike Hughey
 51.79 James Ludlow
 57.91 Keroma12
 58.39 pierrotlenageur
 1:00.06 MichaelErskine
 1:53.40 tx789
 DNF Xishem
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:23.07 Henrik
 1:36.80 SimonWestlund
 1:44.38 Mike Hughey
 1:46.16 KryuzbanDmitry
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 7.44 Ville Seppänen
 9.23 JustinJ
 11.24 SimonWestlund
 11.80 RCTACameron
 18.32 Evan Liu
 19.16 Mike Hughey
 24.34 Hyprul 9-ty2
 24.94 Zane_C
 27.88 Kian
 29.03 MatsBergsten
 29.84 cmhardw
 35.94 Keroma12
 40.67 onionhoney
 44.88 pierrotlenageur
 56.83 AvGalen
 1:06.48 Baian Liu
 1:13.99 (X) 
 1:55.96 Jaysammey777
 DNF Xishem
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 36.26 Ville Seppänen
 47.96 Yes, We Can!
 1:17.18 Zane_C
 1:18.68 cmhardw
 1:27.81 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:28.53 SimonWestlund
 1:50.24 MatsBergsten
 1:55.65 Mike Hughey
 2:30.56 Norbi
 3:10.31 pierrotlenageur
 3:15.03 Keroma12
 3:42.58 Kian
 4:44.84 AvGalen
 8:52.33 Jaysammey777
11:16.11 Xishem
17:18.12 PeterV
 DNF (X) 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 3:26.85 Ville Seppänen
 5:20.92 cmhardw
 5:59.95 Zane_C
 7:22.44 SimonWestlund
 8:22.15 Mike Hughey
 8:35.09 MatsBergsten
24:05.50 okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:01.18 Ville Seppänen
10:56.49 cmhardw
11:46.18 Zane_C
12:46.85 Mike Hughey
17:06.00 MatsBergsten
17:27.49 SimonWestlund
35:57.16 okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

9/10 (56:19)  MatsBergsten
7/7 (52:19)  Kian
8/11 (28:59)  Zane_C
4/4 (13:43)  SimonWestlund
4/4 (30:46)  okayama
6/9 (40:28)  Mike Hughey
3/4 (29:23)  Keroma12
2/3 (25:59)  Xishem
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 53.51 SimonWestlund
 1:02.23 AvGalen
 1:18.89 Mike Hughey
 1:19.35 Jaysammey777
 1:26.46 pierrotlenageur
 1:45.19 Kian
 2:16.93 Xishem
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:03.23 SimonWestlund
 1:17.65 onionhoney
 1:20.87 cuber952
 1:25.33 Evan Liu
 1:28.21 pierrotlenageur
 1:28.96 Kian
 1:33.65 (X) 
 1:36.10 Zane_C
 1:40.50 LouisCormier
 1:48.12 Keroma12
 1:49.08 Jaysammey777
 1:51.18 James Ludlow
 2:04.55 Mike Hughey
 2:05.15 AvGalen
 2:59.88 tx789
 3:01.91 MichaelErskine
 3:55.37 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:32.60 SimonWestlund
 3:18.44 pierrotlenageur
 3:28.82 Kian
 3:44.31 AvGalen
 4:00.33 LouisCormier
 4:07.09 James Ludlow
 4:20.41 Zane_C
 4:21.11 Keroma12
 4:26.28 Evan Liu
 4:36.15 (X) 
 4:40.14 Mike Hughey
 6:43.92 Jaysammey777
 7:42.35 MichaelErskine
 8:57.99 MaeLSTRoM
 9:39.22 tx789
*Magic*(11)

 0.97 KryuzbanDmitry
 1.25 SimonWestlund
 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.46 Jaysammey777
 1.75 pierrotlenageur
 1.84 AvGalen
 2.46 MaeLSTRoM
 2.53 LouisCormier
 2.69 Kian
 6.03 RubikZz
 11.17 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.80 Evan Liu
 2.97 KryuzbanDmitry
 3.90 SimonWestlund
 4.32 Mike Hughey
 4.96 AvGalen
 5.93 Jaysammey777
 6.73 MichaelErskine
*Skewb*(6)

 18.03 Jaysammey777
 20.88 Mike Hughey
 23.89 Alcuber
 27.07 Keroma12
 38.12 MaeLSTRoM
 58.45 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(11)

 7.02 superti
 7.69 larf
 9.83 SimonWestlund
 9.90 KryuzbanDmitry
 14.00 Evan Liu
 15.18 James Ludlow
 15.24 Baian Liu
 17.10 AvGalen
 17.80 Mike Hughey
 18.82 Kian
 21.18 Jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(22)

 2.70 Odder
 4.30 Puzzle
 4.48 SimonWestlund
 4.67 KryuzbanDmitry
 7.02 Ville Seppänen
 7.06 Baian Liu
 7.35 cuber952
 7.89 Evan Liu
 8.07 RCTACameron
 10.01 cuberkid10
 10.01 Keroma12
 10.25 Jaysammey777
 10.43 Zane_C
 10.47 LouisCormier
 10.99 Kian
 11.11 (X) 
 12.22 tx789
 13.46 AvGalen
 15.09 Mike Hughey
 16.52 MichaelErskine
 16.63 pierrotlenageur
 23.99 MaeLSTRoM
*Megaminx*(11)

 52.46 SimonWestlund
 1:09.94 Odder
 1:29.06 (X) 
 1:36.79 Ville Seppänen
 1:54.06 Jaysammey777
 2:07.17 Evan Liu
 2:13.86 LouisCormier
 2:30.34 James Ludlow
 2:48.43 AvGalen
 3:14.27 Mike Hughey
 3:33.18 MaeLSTRoM
*Square-1*(15)

 21.16 SimonWestlund
 26.34 cuber952
 35.42 Jaysammey777
 37.35 AnsonL
 38.38 Evan Liu
 48.91 Mike Hughey
 49.84 onionhoney
 58.20 cuberkid10
 59.31 James Ludlow
 1:00.98 Baian Liu
 1:02.26 Xishem
 1:07.12 AvGalen
 1:33.42 MichaelErskine
 2:17.43 MaeLSTRoM
 3:49.96 tx789
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

28 guusrs
29 Cubenovice
31 irontwig
32 Attila
34 Mike Hughey
36 SimonWestlund
37 Odder
42 cmhardw
44 RCTACameron
50 Jaysammey777
53 Kenneth
53 Xishem
DNF  okayama
DNF  Kian

*Contest results*

424 SimonWestlund
283 Mike Hughey
274 Ville Seppänen
251 Kian
225 Evan Liu
224 Zane_C
200 Hyprul 9-ty2
198 Jaysammey777
198 AvGalen
193 pierrotlenageur
192 cuber952
185 Yes, We Can!
178  (X) 
174 onionhoney
154 James Ludlow
153 RCTACameron
151 LouisCormier
151 Keroma12
145 Mvcuber12
136 AdvanceFIN
126 JustinJ
123 MatsBergsten
120 Baian Liu
117 cmhardw
114 KryuzbanDmitry
114 Puzzle
93 AnsonL
91 cuberkid10
77 Xishem
68 MichaelErskine
60 MaeLSTRoM
56 Odder
55 Eduardo Lins
54 tx789
52 masteranders1
45 okayama
36 CubicNL
35 Reinier Schippers
32 PeterV
31 Blablabla
29 larf
29 DGraciaRubik
24 Alan Chang
24 guusrs
23 Cubenovice
22 irontwig
21 Attila
21 Diniz
14 Norbi
14 Alcuber
14 Kenneth
13 bamboocha
13 superti
11 RubikZz
9 y235
8 coinman
8 Henrik


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 12, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> 5x5 BLD: 17:27.49



Mats, my 5BLD wasn't included 

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> And to Mike who has not been this high
> for a long time .


 
Thanks; it was nice to be this high for a change! But it was a little discouraging that a 12:46 5x5x5 BLD was 4th place!


----------



## Kian (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe if I compete in more events I could challenge for 3rd one of these days. I'm happy with 4th though, I did well in several events this week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> Mats, my 17:27.49 5BLD wasn't included
> 
> Thanks!



But that's a PB with 1.5 minutes, nice!! Still only 6:th 
As Mike notices, fierce comp in big bld.


----------

